
Dirigible 5.0 – celebrating 5 years in open source with 5 killer features - ThuF
https://www.dirigible.io/blogs/2020/06/29/celebrating_5_years_in_open_source.html
======
ThuF
Eclipse Dirigible 5.0 - celebrating 5 years in open source with 5 killer
features:

\- GraalVM’s GraalJS

\- Chrome DevTools

\- Xterm.js

\- Monaco

\- Git Support

\- Graduation

